# Spaid fish



## wheelin (Mar 14, 2010)

Me and slipknott caught these 10 miles out caught a few snapper and cobia let them go


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Good little haul of spades


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Great little fighters! I haven't seen any in a couple of years. Good catch.


----------



## Sean Summers (Jan 3, 2008)

They were all over the wrecks this winter when I was diving.


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Good looking Spades there. My wife has been giving me the third degree about them. She has them on her bucket list and whats a couple. I guess that is what I will be after soon. Great job guys.


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Do you eat spades?


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Yes, I do


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

What can you compare them to? I see hundreds of them when spearfishing, but never shot any. Guess i'll have to start!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

They are thick in the fall, they move into the bay to eat jellyfish.


----------



## Christo' (May 19, 2012)

Those spades are a blast. Once you get on em you can really wear em out. MMM, tasty too.


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

I think they really have a taste of there own


----------



## Sean Summers (Jan 3, 2008)

Best not to attempt to filet them. Their bones are larger than most reef fish and you lose too much meat trying to remove the bones. The larger bones come out very easily when cooked and are not at all like the little thin bones in other reef fish,


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

We saw hundreds of them yesterday fishing out of Pensacola! Didn't try to catch any though.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

I have ate spades before. They have a light green tint to their flesh but cook up white as snow. Very good. They are finicky biters tho.


----------

